# Blue Cats Free Amp



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This is something I downloaded earlier today. Here's what they say on the website:

"Blue Cat's Free Amp is a *free guitar amp simulation plug-in* offering three amp models created with the acclaimed Blue Cat's Destructor amp simulation modeler. Inspired by legendary guitar amplifiers from the real world, the included 'classic clean', 'classic drive' and 'modern drive' amp models cover a *wide range of guitar amp tones*, from clean vintage sounds from the early days of electric guitar to modern high gain metal tones.

Operating the plug-in is extremely simple: load it in your favorite host application, choose a preset or an amp model, and play! Like with a real guitar amp, you can tweak the frequency response with the included EQ and adjust the amount of drive - but watch out, it goes to 11! Last but not least, this plug-in is *entirely free*: no registration required, no dongle, no newsletter... It's just *100% free!"
*
I was trying the clean amp model earlier this evening and it has a nice clear sound to it. I also tried some of the presets and even though I liked some more than others none of them sounded bad. This is available for PC and Mac in AAX, AU, VST and VST3 versions in both 32 and 64 bits. When you go to the website make sure you also download the presets which are located on the right hand side of the website. One thing I should mention is the plugin seems a little more sensitive to noise than other amp sims so lower the input gain volume a little more than you normally would or use a gate plugin or hardware pedal gate.

Here's where to download it:

Blue Cat's Free Amp - The Free Guitar Amp Sim Plug-In (VST, AU, AAX, VST3) (Freeware)


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This has now been updated to version 1.1 and they've added a function that enables you to load in your own I.R. (Impulse Response) files. You'll see a new icon on the lower right of the interface, click on that and you'll see the option to load the file. You can download it at the same link as my first post. Also, here's a link to the online user manual:
Blue Cat's Free Amp User Manual


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks for posting this, I'll try this!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome Ti-Ron. BTW, if you need some Impulse Responses I found a website earlier today that has hundreds of them and they're free. 

Seacow Cabs Impulses


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Kenmac said:


> You're welcome Ti-Ron. BTW, if you need some Impulse Responses I found a website earlier today that has hundreds of them and they're free.
> 
> Seacow Cabs Impulses


Wow, this is a gold mine!
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

You're welcome. Here's some advice on loading impulse responses from the plug in developer:

"When loading cabinet impulse responses, you will usually want to set the tone knob to at least 80% to open up the built-in filter and let the higher frequencies go through."


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks fo0r these links and ideas @Kenmac . I'm just starting to get a little into recording with the IR and Amp sim stuff so this helps a lot.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks fo0r these links and ideas @Kenmac . I'm just starting to get a little into recording with the IR and Amp sim stuff so this helps a lot.


You're welcome Dorian2. I'd rate this amp sim right up there with the TH3 sims in Cakewalk.


----------

